# need Parts for AF set



## Richard C (May 23, 2012)

I bought this set at an estate sale. It is similar to a set on Ebay #20763. I have several track sections without track pins, is there something else I can use without buying plns? also the loco didn't run so I cleaned the motor and brushes. Now it only runs in reverse. I have my original set from 1941that I got for Christmas and to reverse, you turn the transfomer to 0 then on again to change direction. I know this is a cheap set and has no value, but I would like to set it up for the grand kids. 
Thanks in advance. Richard,


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Richard,

This thread has lots of AF parts / source info ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2567

In there, the PortLines store/site is one of the best AF parts sources.

We have several Flyer guys here who can likely help you with the loco/motor, but first, you'll need to identify the loco, and post some pics, if you can.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Richard C (May 23, 2012)

*help with AF parts*

Thanks for the help. Here are the pix of the loco and transformer.

Richard c


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, you got a cheapy... No disrespect intended...Check to make sure you do not have the reverse lever locked out, if it has one. I don't have one of these locos in my collection, so forgive me if I give you some bad or inaccurate advice.


----------



## Richard C (May 23, 2012)

Thanks flyernut, I'll check to see if it has the reversing lockout. I know nothing about this loco and will try to make it run. I have nothing but time. 

Richard...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Richard C said:


> Thanks flyernut, I'll check to see if it has the reversing lockout. I know nothing about this loco and will try to make it run. I have nothing but time.
> 
> Richard...


If you can't get it to run, go on ebay and get yourself a nice little 302,or 303. Easy to repair, they run great, and a very inexpensive entry level little engine.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Rich, that is a 21165---it appears to have the pilot wheels (front ones) missing, though. Look for a small metal lever on the bottom of the locomotive, near the rear; should be two positions. One is what you remember from childhood: zero the transformer and the direction changes. The other locks it into the most recent direction and keeps it there. incidentally, it's DC: swap your track wires from the tranny and it will run the other way.

As the guys pointed out, it's not the top of the American Flyer line. It's 1962 vintage and is what's referred to as a "Game Train" because it was sold as part of a board game involving a playing board and pieces, track, and several cars.

The transformer is significantly older and, regrettably, neither powerful or of much value.

Best wishes on your new acquisition!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Rich, if you need some Pikemaster track, let me know. I can send you enough to make an oval. Not the best shape(needs cleaning/has pins), but I was using it as a test track a couple of months ago. Free of charge for your grandchildren


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

Reckers, are you sure this is a dc engine?


----------



## Richard C (May 23, 2012)

Thank you Stillakid. I appreciate your generosity, let me know how much postage. RICHARD


----------



## Richard C (May 23, 2012)

Reckers, the transformer is ac. Richard.


----------



## Richard C (May 23, 2012)

Im going to take flyernuts advice and look for a 302 or 304. Richard.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Richard C said:


> Im going to take flyernuts advice and look for a 302 or 304. Richard.


There's 3 variations of the 302. A 4-piece boiler cast in metal, a 302 made in Bakelite,( a plastic look-a-like), and a 302AC, a cast metal engine. The 4-piece will be a little pricier, so I would look for a 302AC, which are VERY popular, has smoke and choo choo, parts are available at PortLines, are great little pullers, and there's ton of rolling stock for it. I believe I have around 10-12 of them, and they are one of my favorites. Figure on spending between $30-$45 bucks for a nice one, running. Also I think you meant to say a 303, not 304,lol. Any of the little Atlantic's are a great engine, but my favorites are the 302'a, and 303's.


----------



## Richard C (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for Portlines site, I have my first AF train set that I got for christmas in 1944. I still runs but I need a pilot wheel for the engine. the one that's on has fallen apart.

Richard...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Richard C said:


> Thanks for Portlines site, I have my first AF train set that I got for christmas in 1944. I still runs but I need a pilot wheel for the engine. the one that's on has fallen apart.
> 
> Richard...


You're welcome. If there's anymore I can do for you, let me know, be glad to help, as well as count-less others here in S gauge.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

phmo said:


> Reckers, are you sure this is a dc engine?


How stupid of me----you're right, it's AC. My apologies.


----------

